# National Guard SF pipeline



## clone14 (Oct 23, 2015)

Could someone out there please drop some knowledge as to what the typical career path NG SF guys go through. Aside from initial training through the Q course, what are the chances for successful graduates to attend follow on schools such as dive/HALO etc. I'm Assuming most of the spots for these specialized courses are reserved for their active duty counterparts and perhaps a lucky 19th/20th group guy gets to drop in from time to time. Additionally whats the average drill period look like for a SF guardsman, and are there opportunities to go active down the line. Any insights are greatly appreciated as I try to weigh my options for potential career moves ahead.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 24, 2015)

SF is a life choice, whether it is NG or AD.  Drill periods can change depending on the Team, Company, Group, BN, etc.  I am pretty sure all your questions have been asked and answered either in this section or in the Mentor Section, if you want to start your research those two places.  I am sure your questions have also been touched on in the General Discussion Section also, but I would say you are on the right path by starting here.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2015)

LT-

What are you willing to put into it?  Life in NGSF can be a bigger commitment than AD...  You have your civ Job, and your SF position, and you need to do everything that position entails, mostly on your own time, you want training - is your civvy employer going to give you time to go t o multiple schools? does your command have slots and funds to get you to schools? is the school germane to your position, or is it just a cool guy badge? What are the effects going to be on your family.

Drill is one 72 hour period a month, and one 17 day period annually.  Do not think in NG SF that's all you will be required to do.

Are you currently SF, or through SFRE, SFAS, in the SFQC?  If not, the cart is on one continent and the horse is on another.

Take each 25m target at a time, focus on it but be aware of the far danger targets to plan your actions  - close targets frost walk your way t othe objective, but neutralize the threats in order.

At the moment, you have no guarantee that you will be able to resign your commission and enlist in the Army NG.  Get things in order, of your 3 posts, 2 are begging for information...  give us a little more info, or we are blind in any advice we try to give you.

One other thing to remember - anything can be done with proper planning, execution, support and determination.


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2015)

At one time an O could go IRR with the Reserves and then enlist in the NG; you never resign your commission. My info is dated by 15 years so I don't know what, if anything, has changed. Also, some Guard SF units are/ were drilling once a quarter for a week at a time which is something to factor into the commitment. One last consideration: specialty schools for O's can vary from unit to unit and are often politically motivated; some O's won't receive two command tours, so you're a "one and done" TL. Guard politics at the O level can be insane.


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 24, 2015)

clone14 said:


> Could someone out there please drop some knowledge as to what the typical career path NG SF guys go through. Aside from initial training through the Q course, what are the chances for successful graduates to attend follow on schools such as dive/HALO etc. I'm Assuming most of the spots for these specialized courses are reserved for their active duty counterparts and perhaps a lucky 19th/20th group guy gets to drop in from time to time. Additionally whats the average drill period look like for a SF guardsman, and are there opportunities to go active down the line. Any insights are greatly appreciated as I try to weigh my options for potential career moves ahead.



First, most of this has been covered many timers in the past. Search for the correct answers but please stop speculating about slot allotment based on AD/NG status. MFF and CDQC slots are available if you are assigned to either the dive or MFF team. 

There are opportunities to go AD down the line after you have paid the NG back for sending you to the SFQC. If you goal is to be on AD just go to SFAS on AD.


----------

